# SPRO Rat Modding



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Putting this here for anyone who Google searches it. This is the only fishing forum I find worth my while believe it or not. 

I've been using 2 of the SPRO BBZ Rat 30's since January now. 

One in brown and one in gray. I absolutely love the versatility and different action these baits provide. It's certainly something the fish haven't seen before and I think that's why they work so well. 

I've had a couple issues with the tails, they are segmented plastic pressed on string. The first segment had a hole in it which allows a toothpick to hold it in the rat. They are replaceable, however spro only sells the 50 size thus far. 

I have contacted SPRO via Facebook and their rep has been very generous and informative. He hasn't gotten back to me but he has contacted GM with my photos provided. 

Here's the issue, once the tails have broken in, either the string stretches, or the joints slip. Allowing the tail to flex too much and entangle with the hooks. Like so









Out of the 4 rats I have handled, 3 have had this issue. 

As a short fix I have added a spot of super glue between the first and second segment.









It looks a little less natural however now it won't tangle for awhile. 

I've also added whiskers, with 30 lb ANDE mono. They add enough drag to slow down the rat wobble in the water. However if they are too long it's a nightmare tying a knot to the swivel. I trimmed mine down from 3" to about 1.5" 


















New whiskers


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Might have to look into those, do you work it like a crankbait or is it more topwater?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jcoss15 said:


> Might have to look into those, do you work it like a crankbait or is it more topwater?


Both, I've caught more cranking it though. It will walk the dog or pop like a TopWater though. 

I would call it a TopWater wake bait more than anything, only dives to about a foot.


----------

